# These Lume Shots Are Quite Tricky Aren't They



## tertius

First attempt at this, pure darkness seemed to be a bit of a failure so I tried very low light indeed, and got these:

O&W Big Time:










and Laco Flieger Chronograph:










The light levels were actually much lower than they appear in the pics - hence the moving minute hand in the Laco - a good 15-20 sec exposure.

Any tips gratefully received.


----------



## jasonm

They are tricky arnt they, I had a go recently and gave up









Mind you, only did a 2 sec exposure









Those shots look very good to me...Have you tried a UV torch to do the charging? Works very well.

I'll have another go, I keep meaning to get a remote shutter release, thats got to help some...


----------



## pg tips

put you camera on manual everything set a large apature setting. set up in light and make sure you get the manual focus spot on. Without moving camera or watch, charge the lume then turn the lights out. now take a 15 second exposure pic.


----------



## tertius

pg tips said:


> put you camera on manual everything set a large apature setting. set up in light and make sure you get the manual focus spot on. Without moving camera or watch, charge the lume then turn the lights out. now take a 15 second exposure pic.


That's pretty much how I did it actually, except I was on aperture priority not fully manual. I'll try fully manual and perhaps a shorter exposure than the metering suggests to keep the backround darker.

I was doing the charging under a normal light prior to setting up - maybe I'll get a UV torch (how sad is that, just for taking pictures of watches ...).

Thanks.

Looking forward to some lume shots of the new RLT.


----------



## jasonm

I use the little one that Roy sells...

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/Tools.html

Not too big, or expensive, but does the job....


----------



## Robert

> I use the little one....


 Get yourself a mans torch









This could turn into a "mine's bigger than yours" thread.

I use one of these, it is big but not expensive. Only other time I used it was bouncing the light off the ceiling to illuminate the whole room during a power cut.

10 million candlepower using a H4 halogen bulb.


----------



## jasonm

> This could turn into a "mine's bigger than yours" thread.












You win...


----------



## PhilM

Good pictures, also having tried an attempt at a lume it's not easy but then I gave up


----------



## pg tips




----------



## PhilM

There diffrent watches









But they are good shots


----------



## Eisenheim

*I'm new .....but only on here.....so I won't bother with an intro.....I'll just post a couple of shots......lume and non lume...!*




























*or you can do it in the darkroom







*


----------



## neil_s

Eisenheim - welcome,

Amazing photos!


----------



## Eisenheim

Thank you Sir......both for the welcome and the compliment.....!


----------



## pg tips

welcome Eisenheim, forgive me if I don't know you but I seldom drift from this forum.

Very nice pictures indeed


----------



## Eisenheim

@PG....no forgiveness necessary....when you've found a home....it's usually best to stay there....!


----------



## jasonm

I will join the others in a warm welcome...And in praise of the pics!!

Not bad


----------



## ditchdiger

thats inspired me ime going to try it tonight

great pics...................


----------



## Nalu




----------



## Mrcrowley

Eisenheim said:


> *I'm new .....but only on here.....so I won't bother with an intro.....I'll just post a couple of shots......lume and non lume...!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *or you can do it in the darkroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


First one is my favourite!

Welcome by the way!


----------



## Barryboy

Welcome. Eisenheim. Superb quality photos - I am very jealous.

Rob


----------



## 11oss

Inspired by these pictures I thought Id give it a go hhmmm best I could do at the moment.


----------



## PhilM

11oss said:


> Inspired by these pictures I thought Id give it a go hhmmm best I could do at the moment.


There great photo's









I'm going to have to try and have a go at this myself


----------



## Guest

Great pics


----------



## SharkBike

I suck.


----------



## pg tips

sb it's only the focus that lets your pics down, did you focus on manual?

set up in the light, tripod essential, manual focus, set the exposure you want then don't move anything. charge the lume, turn the lights off then press the shutter release trying real hard not to move the camera


----------



## SharkBike

pg tips said:


> sb it's only the focus that lets your pics down, did you focus on manual?
> 
> set up in the light, tripod essential, manual focus, set the exposure you want then don't move anything. charge the lume, turn the lights off then press the shutter release trying real hard not to move the camera


Didn't do any of that...just tried to hold still, aim, and find the right button to push in the dark.









Guess I should read the manual and get me a tripod. Trouble is the 710 already thinks I'm a nutjob for taking pictures of watches in the first place...and with her camera.

"Why don't you take pictures of the kids instead?"









Can't wait to see the reaction I get the first time I setup a tripod and start muttering about exposure times and shutter releases and such.


----------



## 11oss

SharkBike said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> sb it's only the focus that lets your pics down, did you focus on manual?
> 
> set up in the light, tripod essential, manual focus, set the exposure you want then don't move anything. charge the lume, turn the lights off then press the shutter release trying real hard not to move the camera
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't do any of that...just tried to hold still, aim, and find the right button to push in the dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I should read the manual and get me a tripod. Trouble is the 710 already thinks I'm a nutjob for taking pictures of watches in the first place...and with her camera.
> 
> "Why don't you take pictures of the kids instead?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see the reaction I get the first time I setup a tripod and start muttering about exposure times and shutter releases and such.
Click to expand...

The mrs took my camera to the kids sports day, I made the mistake of not deleting the pics off the memory card.

I arrived home to " you sad b****d"

I tried to explain that there were that many on there because most of em were rubish and I needed to take 20 just to get one half decent on but that didnt wash with her either

1 pic of a watch is too much









I agree with PG its just the focus. My pics were coming out like that before I tried using a tri pod now most are ok.

ps thanks for the positive comments guys


----------



## ditchdiger

my poor effort with self timer

seiko atlas.................................


----------



## 11oss

think I am getting better but still not where near as good as those above on this thread.


----------



## PhilM

Thought I would finally have a go at this, first real attempt of a lume shot of the 36


----------



## pg tips

lads


----------

